# Got my first boat



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

Been a member for a couple years on here now and finally got a decent sized sailboat. Me and my dad wend halfsies. A 1981 Rob Legg, RL24. Came with a rebuilt 4hp Mercury motor. Got it for $900, he was asking $1200. Been on the site for a few years now, always enjoyed sailing on the small sunfishes, happy to have a much larger boat now.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats! 

Going with your father is one GREAT way to do it!!

Greg


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats... on the boat and on the end of lurking!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

wallster,

Congrats on your new RL 24'. Here is the spec for it: RL 24 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
It seems that there were a Mk1, Mk2 & Mk3 version of this boat (see link above). 
It would be nice to figure out which version yours is, if you can.

Keep posting.


----------



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah Ill have to check which version it is. So when I am clicking to insert an image it is telling me I need to insert a URL. I'm not clicking on insert link but Insert Image. Is this a bug or is there no way to upload photos in the original post or comments?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You're best off to join a site like Photobucket.com... it's free. Upload your image to the site and then copy and paste the IMG code into your post. The picture will show up direct. Be sure to use that link option or all you'll do is add a link that we need to click on.


----------



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I did and it worked great.


----------



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

CalebD said:


> wallster,
> 
> Congrats on your new RL 24'. Here is the spec for it: RL 24 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
> It seems that there were a Mk1, Mk2 & Mk3 version of this boat (see link above).
> ...


Since mine is a 1981 it looks like its a Mk3. Thanks for the info, never knew there were different versions.
"Mark III built from 1980 had a new deck with increased headroom and interior alterations."


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks to be in good shape... just some clean up, and good to go... Oh and the hiking boots (work boots) trade them for a set of sneaks, or sperrys... hehehe... Good luck!


----------



## wallster (Sep 19, 2011)

SHNOOL said:


> Looks to be in good shape... just some clean up, and good to go... Oh and the hiking boots (work boots) trade them for a set of sneaks, or sperrys... hehehe... Good luck!


Yeah these are actually the pics from the guy that I bought it from. Ill take some once I get it cleaned up and have some sneakers on


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gotta love the 80's era fabrics! Just re-covered all of our cushions. Congrats on the boat!

-Chris


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat Wallster, now get out there and sail her like you stole her. Great thing you and your Dad going in together on it, enjoy and let us know how things go.


----------

